# West Central MN FT, Morris, MN



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Any news on the Qual?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series

4,6,7,10,11,12,17,19,21,25,30,31

12 total


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Brenda. I was hoping for better news about #32.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Duke of Sweetbrier takes 2nd in the Q. Bob Kennon (O)/ Mark Smith (H).


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks
3, 15,16,22,24,27,29,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,41,46,47,48,49,56,59,60,61,63,67,69,70,71,73,74,76,77,
80,85,86,87,88 

38 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

3,15,24,29,32,33,35,36,37,56,61,63,70,71,73,74,76,85,86,87,88

21 total


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

rsfavor said:


> Duke of Sweetbrier takes 2nd in the Q. Bob Kennon (O)/ Mark Smith (H).


Way to go Smitty!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,13,15,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,25,26,28,29,31,32,33,35,37,39,40,41,43,45,46,48,49,50,51,52

38 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,4,6,7,8,9,13,15,19,21,22,25,28,29,33,35,39,40,48,50,51,52

23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

2,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,17,19,20,21,22,24,26,30,33,38,39

21 total


----------



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)

Any Qual results?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Lyle Norwood on the Q WIN with Fifty-five Come On Man! Jack is trained and handled by Jason Baker. Congratulations Jason!

rita

sorry, I don't have any other placements


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Mark Smith got 2nd with Duke of Sweetbriar owned by Bob Kenon. Jason Baker got third but I don't know what Dog


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Big Congrats to "Chef" and Ed Krueger on their Open 2nd!!! 

Good luck Chef in Amat. I heard through grapevine he did perfect water blind this AM in amat.

I know it was a tough weekend for Ed to compete and our thoughts and prayers are with you and your training group.

Congrats to all that placed and finished a large Open stake.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow...2nd in an 89 dog open..good job Chef and Ed. Good luck to in the AM also to Dennis and Air and Vern and Oscar!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

2, 4, 6, 9, 13, 19, 21, 26, 30, 33, 38, 39

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,4,7,13,15,19,22,25,50,52

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#22 Nemo O/H Steven Bray
2nd-#15 Hudson O/H Jeff Lyons
3rd-#52 Joy O/H Bobby Smith
4th-#13 Canaille O/H Lee Jolley
RJ-#50

JAMS-2,4,7,19,25

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Jeff and Hudson and what about Joy g+ Reply to Threadetting a 3rd in the AM while she can still run the derby!!!!! I told Bobby to put her up for 12 mnths but that is the way to get QAA at a young age!!!
Congrats guys!
CB


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to go Bobby. I think you had an Open 4th last weekend with one of your dogs and then followed with an AM 3rd for the baby girl. Way to go!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations to all the Am placements. A Special Congrats to Steve B. and Nemo for the Amateur WIN!!! Steve does all his own training and this is his first blue ribbon in the all age stakes. He has had quite a few placements but not the win until this weekend. Way to go!!!


----------

